# Replacing Milwaukee Fuel Chuck



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you sure the screw holding the chuck to the drill wasn't just loose? Had the same thing happened to my drill and all I had to do was tighten that reverse thread screw, problem solved!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

jza said:


> Are you sure the screw holding the chuck to the drill wasn't just loose? Had the same thing happened to my drill and all I had to do was tighten that reverse thread screw, problem solved!


I tried that before I took it apart.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Why are you messing around with it, you should still have warranty.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

randas said:


> Why are you messing around with it, you should still have warranty.


Because I wanted to. They'd just replace it with the same one I'd rather not have.


----------

